# I was bitten!!!!



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Quick question 
yesterday i was driving in the truck and i felt something on my arm like on the inside of your bicep area, and it was this little black dot , roundish.. and the damn thing bit me so i slap the stuffing out of it ,of course before figuring out what it was. very small little thing but DAYUMMM it hurt like hell instantly a little while after still burning it looked like and felt like someone put a match out on my arm,

then like 45 min later gone without anything

now id like to add im not a wimp ... I have *watched* my wife have 5 kids. has to count for something lol but it hurt..

any ideas as to what it was?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Watching doesnt count. Just ask your wife.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i know that what makes it funny


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the flies are crazy this year. my daughter and my mom got bit and they welted up almost instantly, and even after 2 days they were still pretty big.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Was it a little crunchy when you stared slapping the stuffing out of it?? There is an itty bitty beetle that bit me and it felt light putting out a cigarette on my leg, then later the same day, no trace of the bite, I fed the offending beetle to my Pleco, who was so happy he darn near jumped right out of the tank! 

And for the record watching doesn't count... It's not just the delivery, it's the labour and pregnancy that I found worse... Lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah it looked like a mini lady bug , but it was mean as hell lol


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like a tick to me ....https://www.google.ca/search?q=tick...mrrQHSnMnQCg&ved=0CEYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=692
look like any of them bites or critters .
I have just recently been re-introduced to mosquitoes and black-flies here in the cariboo.Was spoiled living at the coast as there were none,up here they kinda own the place


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

sounds like a blackfly or horsefly. Ouch.



> now id like to add im not a wimp ... I have watched my wife have 5 kids. has to count for something lol but it hurt..


I'll let the ladies who've been through this stomp all over you on that one...but if you want a peaceful home, I wouldn't say this to your wife!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha i tell her that all the time, bit of a ha ha , she is always do you want a hand with that... and my responce is why do i look like a wimp.. i watched you have 5 kids didnt i .. i got this lol

if you didnt take a laugh at yourself every once in a while life would get too serious too fast .

and it also in a weird way implies that i am a wimp...


no joke though what ever that thing was it went from what the heck is that to bite .. slap, jesus what the arggggggggg and then this weird raised penciltop eraser sized welt like i got shot with a bb gun and it burned soooooo bad and in 45 min it was gone without even a visible bite hole and my arm was fine.. imagine if you accidentally stumbled into a nest or whorde of these things i have no idea what it was thats why i was asking so i can avoid these darn things no idea where it came from what it was but it is on my not to play with list


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know if ticks hurt when they bite as I have never had one, but a few friends have and they were horrified to discover bloated ticks already attached to them - they never felt the initial bite!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no i dont think it was a tick because as soon as i noticed this weird little thing on my arm, while ripping down the hwy btw , lol the damn thing chomped me and it instantly hurt 

and i mean this thing was little but the ouch was equivilant to a bee sting


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wouldn't be a horsefly, those things can be pretty huge, definitely not lady bug sized. I hate those buggers!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no it looked like a miniature lady bug only black and small

whatever it was ... keep an eye out for them lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen 3, the ones I saw were black with a little white line on them though. Killed all three and didn't get bitten, but still, not cool. I hate getting bit\stung.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

that sounds like it , evil demented ladybug black with some white they dont play ... KILL EM ALL


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, not ticks as in my last apartment the cat upstairs got ticks and they all got in to my place, it was like a month of hell, non stop scratching... The little black beetles are like the evil miniature ladybugs from hell...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Black lady bug perhaps? Lady bugs can have a pretty nasty bite as far as I know, although it's extremely uncommon for one to bite as only a few species bite


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

really ... maybe it WAS a not so ladybug


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

sarcastickitten said:


> Was it a little crunchy when you stared slapping the stuffing out of it?? There is an itty bitty beetle that bit me and it felt light putting out a cigarette on my leg, then later the same day, no trace of the bite, I fed the offending beetle to my Pleco, who was so happy he darn near jumped right out of the tank!
> 
> And for the record watching doesn't count... It's not just the delivery, it's the labour and pregnancy that I found worse... Lol


 On a related note, last year a big bloated mosquito bit me while i was feeding my fish, guess what they got fed next!..

The shape and its colour could be a tcik, get it checked out


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

this was like a week ago and within 45 min the welt or whatever was gone, just during the first 20 min it hurt like hell


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmmmm.....................it probably just looks like the bite mark disappeared. it probably just burrowed its way under your skin and is laying eggs as we speak............................somewhere. you may never know until they hatch and start digging their way back out of your skin............................it will probably feel like u r having a baby when they do.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lol awesome


----------

